# Worth going out tonight?



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Anybody think it would be worth going out tonight or has all the rain muddied the water up to bad everywhere?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Was hoping id get word from someone that could step on on the dock and see how muddy it was haha.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Travis where are you thinking about going. Tried Orange Beach last night and the water with low tide was cloudy, but managable right on the beach.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in FL so anywhere around Escambia or Blackwater bay. I haven't kept up with the wind the last few days to know what beaches its been beating on. Been busy.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Goin in Santa Rosa Sound tonight.
Should be good.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Was lookin good until it started honkin at Dark


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea, I was going until the storms started they're mess. On the brightside, new lights should be in soon. Can't wait. Let us now how it went BowD!


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

The bay was slick as glass when we put in last night....about an hour later the wind came in out of nowhere at warp speed (again). We managed one fish before the wind ruined it. It's supposed to be a decent night with light winds tonight, but, as it has been stated.....the weather man has been wrong before...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

The weather guessers are people I never rely on. Where did you put in and what did the water look like?


----------

